# How to approach a bakery?



## carakarena (Jul 9, 2006)

Hi Everyone --

I've been reading this site, and it seems like the first step I need to do in deciding if I want to start my own bakery is, well, to work in a bakery  So, how do I approach potential employers with this? Do I ask them if they are hiring, or do I explain my purpose and tell them I would like to intern? Do I ask to speak to the owner? 

Thank you,
Chiara


----------



## ghettoracingkid (Feb 19, 2007)

find a place that is higher then what you want to produce in the future with you own place. Ask them if they are highering. If they arent tell them that you can work for free you are jsut looking for the experience and knowledge. 

they should beable to give you a few hours and youll beable to learn alot which is always key


----------



## shakeandbake (Feb 24, 2007)

If you have the $dough$, you can buy into a franchise that will provide training.

House of Bread has a few locations in California. I've visited the store in SLO and liked the look of the bakery and the product: House of Bread - Franchise Information


----------



## carakarena (Jul 9, 2006)

Thank you, GRC! Shakeandbake, I actually want to open an Italian pastry shop, not really a generic bread shop, but thanks for the advice!


----------

